# An oldie, but goodie: 20HP SB7038 on HRC7020



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

https://maine.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-snowblower/6751001773.html
And only 97 hours on the clock...


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Vertical shaft motor? 

Kind of cool but it’s almost the length of my Gravely!

I’d love to own it at 1/2 asking.

Happy Thanksgiving!

Red




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're doing a long straight driveway or the sidewalk all around the block with only four turns that would be the machine. From the cost of a mower similar to it seems it should be more in the $700 to $1,000 range. But that's just me. 

.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

Never seen one but there is another for sale in Massachusetts, half the price of that one.
https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/grd/d/honda-snowblower/6748794578.html


----------

